# Pork Chops, Two Ways



## Finney (May 17, 2005)

Pork Chops, Two Ways

Tonight it was pork chops on the kettle.  Here's the reason for the two ways.
Larry sent me a small sample of his (as I named it) WolfeRub.  And, I had just received my order of Rev. Marvin's BBQ sauce.
I had two 1 1/2" pork chops straight from the store.
I put WolfeRub on both, but more on the one that was to remain 'bare'.
Cooked both until almost done, added Rev. Marvin's spicy sauce to one.

I will tell you the 'bare' WolfeRub chop was excellent.  I can imagine that Larry's rub would be very good on some real BBQ. (he says it is)

Now on to Rev. Marvins 'Spicy' sauce.  It is 1/2 mustard sauce and 1/2 vinegar sauce... with a spicy/hot finish.  Tasting it out straight out of the bottle the dominant flavor is definitely the mustard.  But cooked on the pork chop the dimensions of this sauce really came out.  There was still a mustard flavor, but there was so many more layers.  I can't wait to try this one on chicken.  I'll post this in the reviews also.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 17, 2005)

Chris, did you brine the chops first? Great pics BTW!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 17, 2005)

The Rev's sauce is a journey....out of the bottle it is very hot and mustardy...after cookiing, both flavors reduce their impact, and it becomes a wonderful compliment to pork and chicken (also brats and dogs).  I am a very serious vinegar sauce for pulled pork type of guy,
but I tried it one time when reheating some pp, and I was very surprised how good it was!


----------



## Finney (May 18, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Chris, did you brine the chops first? Great pics BTW!


No Nick, I didn't brine.  No time.  I went straight to the store after work, home to start the charcoal, changed clothes, put rub on chops, threw them on grill.  Still didn't eat until around 7:30.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 18, 2005)

The last time I did pork chops I brined them and they came out very moist. I'll be brining mine all the time now!


----------

